# Salutations….



## Yakpilot (Feb 9, 2007)

Just happened to stumble onto this site looked cool so let’s see if the pot gets stirred….


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

Pots not stirring yet...


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks for the update. Surely you will keep me posted....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 10, 2007)

No I figured you would.


----------



## Yakpilot (Feb 10, 2007)

I like that pic your using. Is that something you have in a collection?

I have one from about 7 years ago.... a Gunther Rall pic and signiture. He was interesting to meet in person.


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 10, 2007)

Hello Yakpilot, welcome to the site..


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 11, 2007)

No someone made this pic for me. I dont have much graphics experience.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Yakpilot.


----------

